# Transgression



## Tigertail (Nov 10, 2011)

[video=vimeo;31893222]http://vimeo.com/31893222[/video]

This is the second short film I recently completed for the filmmaking class I'm in. The character's backstory had more about who he killed and why; however, we decided not to show it. Thoughts/comments on it?

Shot with a 60D and 24-70L. Link if the embed doesn't work... _vimeo. com/  31893222_ or _youtube. com/ watch?v=Ozx8-r1d9Ss_ (remove spaces)


----------



## dots (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi again. I'd like to see it but my mobile ISP has slapped a limit on my bandwidth (b/c i watched a few hundred mbs of youtube videos in a 24 hour period). Pathetic!
So hope to view your latest _short_, in a few weeks lol.


cheers


----------



## Tigertail (Nov 10, 2011)

Ahh noes! Well at least you're not watching it from a cell phone. One of my friends did that. It killed me a little.


----------



## dots (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Tigertail (Jan 3, 2012)

Dots! Come back and watch my film!! (and the newer one posted too!)


----------

